# How long do I need to wait to shingle if my felt has been rained on?



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Put the sheathing on the walls first. As soon as your done, put the shingles on. Quite the project you got going there. Wouldn't hurt to stop by a few new jobsites if it's possible, to pick up a few pointers just by looking at how things are done.

The shingles will breathe. No worries putting shingles on wet tar paper.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

It will be easier to install if the paper has dried out and there are no buckles to deal with. Easier to chalk lines if needed. Less chance of slipping. etc. But nailing over wet tar paper is not to much of a concern.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Installing shingles over wet felt can cause premature aging and blistering.I would recommend letting it dry out.

When I did alot of new construction in the past I let it dry.It will be a little bubbled when wet but when it dries it will relax a bit.If you install while its wet and bubbled the shingles won't lay as well as they would on a dry surface.After the roof is installed you can tell where it was bubbled.

Be careful when installing over those symplex(Metal Cap Nails) and hold the nose of your gun flush with the roof.If the gun is angled when you pull the trigger the nail can hit the disc and hit someone beside you or even yourself.


----------

